# Ping i20 3 wood



## Tab373 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I thought I was due for a change after having my current 3 wood a mizuno mp 001 for approx 15years. After trying a few 3 woods i have just bought a Ping i20 the club looks great at address with a smallish head and the matt black finish. Picked the project x 6 shaft as this went a little higher compared to the Ping TFC shaft. The ball does not ballon and had a nice trajectory. What I like most is that I can work the ball both ways which is what i want in a 3 wood


----------



## thecraw (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice looking bat.


----------

